# blue devil hiding more often



## fish2000 (Mar 2, 2008)

I have a "new" 20gal tank fully setup and going for a while. When I first added my damsel it would move around frantically and looked mush more lively than it is now. After the first week something apparently happened and now it dashes back into the coral crevices more often. There is nothing else in the tank besides the fish and rock (no mantis shrimp, bristle worms etc). Water parameters are fine except that ammonia is 0.05 ppm and temperature is 25 C. Does anyone have a explaination for this erratic behavior?

Oh, and I just read the not for beginner fish list but I plan to keep the damsel forever. It just needs to stop "hiding".


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

You already answered your own question.
Damsels will hide and often let their colors fade then things aren't good in the tank. 
.05 ammonia is not "fine" at all. 
Yours is a new tank. This is normal. Things should improve.


----------



## CarterNichols (Feb 28, 2008)

and just to add on, unless you fully cleaned and inspected your liverock, assuming that is what you mean by "rock", there probably is something like a worm in it you don't know about, they are very elusive..

but yeah your ammonia is without a doubt the problem.


----------



## fish2000 (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks, I performed a water change yesterday and things seemed to improve. There are a few bristle worms in the tank but I won't deal with them until later.


----------

